# why wont my 85 cutty stand 3wheel



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

85 cutty 3 pumps 6 batts,full renforcements, audjustable trailing arms and slip???will not stand 3 ....anyone have and ideas why not? :dunno:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

should just sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)

what size cyclinders in tha rear


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@Apr 24 2011, 07:11 PM~20410102
> *what size cyclinders in tha rear
> *


14's


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

do your cylinders max out? i know i had to at least have 16s or 18s to sit 3 and i had a chain bridge


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

sounds like you need chains


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

Try adjusting you uppers close to stock length. Then try making them bigger 1inch at a time.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How much coil spring do you have in the rear? Where is all the weight in the trunk located?


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Apr 24 2011, 09:37 PM~20410938
> *How much coil spring do you have in the rear?  Where is all the weight in the trunk located?
> *


on both sides....


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Apr 24 2011, 07:13 PM~20410118
> *14's
> *


*insert molestor joke here*


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Apr 24 2011, 08:12 PM~20410401
> *do your cylinders max out? i know i had to at least have 16s or 18s to sit 3 and i had a chain bridge
> *


yep they max out...


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Apr 24 2011, 07:07 PM~20411193
> *yep they max out...
> *


 Not sure how this will come out, but how do you hit the switch? I've heard of guys having smilar setups like yours and sayin they get no 3 wheel. Problem? they lock it on all 4's and try dumpin the corner as if they were driving. Just make sure you have raise either rear corner up. should go up on 3.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 24 2011, 10:18 PM~20411299
> *Not sure how this will come out, but how do you hit the switch? I've heard of guys having smilar setups like yours and sayin they get no 3 wheel. Problem? they lock it on all 4's and try dumpin the corner as if they were driving. Just make sure you have raise either rear corner up. should go up on 3.
> *


ok cool ill have to try it that way....also i keep having the problem when i tap the front switch up.. it locks up..i have to pull the ground and it burns the noids...what could be making it do that......thanks for the help...


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Apr 24 2011, 09:21 PM~20411336
> *ok cool ill have to try it that way....also i keep having the problem when i tap the front switch up.. it locks up..i have to pull the ground and it burns the noids...what could be making it do that......thanks for the help...
> *


check ur solenoid ground


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@Apr 25 2011, 11:29 AM~20414330
> *check ur solenoid ground
> *


----------



## MR87LS (Jan 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Apr 25 2011, 08:33 AM~20414353
> *
> *


NOIDS ARE SUPPOSED TO GROUNDED MAKE SURE THEY HAVE A GOOD METAL TO METAL CONTACT AND FREE OF OIL ON THE BOTTOM


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR87LS_@Apr 25 2011, 12:04 PM~20414559
> *NOIDS ARE SUPPOSED TO GROUNDED MAKE SURE THEY HAVE A GOOD METAL TO METAL CONTACT AND FREE OF OIL ON THE BOTTOM
> *


ok cool ill check that out too thanks homie


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR87LS_@Apr 25 2011, 10:04 AM~20414559
> *NOIDS ARE SUPPOSED TO GROUNDED MAKE SURE THEY HAVE A GOOD METAL TO METAL CONTACT AND FREE OF OIL ON THE BOTTOM
> *


I just had that problem put new sets of solinoids 2nd set was a charm. fuckin autozone solinoids.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Apr 25 2011, 05:04 PM~20416399
> *I just had that problem put new sets of solinoids 2nd set was a charm. fuckin autozone solinoids.
> *


yep thats where these come from...i think its the switch i tap it up acouple of time them it locks up where i have to pull the ground


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Apr 25 2011, 02:26 PM~20416526
> *yep thats where these come from...i think its the switch i tap it up acouple of time them it locks up where i have to pull the ground
> *


DONT BUY AUTOZONE SOLENOIDS :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Apr 25 2011, 08:25 PM~20417684
> *DONT BUY AUTOZONE SOLENOIDS  :biggrin:
> *


i know now....bwhahahaha


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 24 2011, 10:18 PM~20411299
> *Not sure how this will come out, but how do you hit the switch? I've heard of guys having smilar setups like yours and sayin they get no 3 wheel. Problem? they lock it on all 4's and try dumpin the corner as if they were driving. Just make sure you have raise either rear corner up. should go up on 3.
> *


yo homie tried that today no go...i dont know why it wont stand 3....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Apr 26 2011, 04:08 PM~20424949
> *yo homie tried that today no go...i dont know why it wont stand 3....
> *


If there's 3 pumps and ur reinforced with 14s the problem u r having more than likely is ur rear coils are either very soft and squash out before the car lifts or u have a short stack of coil in the rear. Basically if u have less coil in the rear then u have compensate that by having to use more cylinder before the weight tips the car over. If u have more coil then you use less cylinder for the car to tip. Just think of it this way. A car with more coil means the rear sits higher. Less coil the rear sits lower. Therefore the person who has a car sitting higher will stand 3 wheel faster and with less cylinder travel then the one who has less coil. Also if u have a bridge in the rear you could just run chains and that will force the car to stand 3. Also the length of ur adjustables adjustment also plays a slight role.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:19 PM~20425016
> *If there's 3 pumps and ur reinforced with 14s the problem u r having more than likely is ur rear coils are either very soft and squash out before the car lifts or u have a short stack of coil in the rear. Basically if u have less coil in the rear then u have compensate that by having to use more cylinder before the weight tips the car over.  If u have more coil then you use less cylinder for the car to tip. Just think of it this way. A car with more coil means the rear sits higher. Less coil the rear sits lower. Therefore the person who has a car sitting higher will stand 3 wheel faster and with less cylinder travel then the one who has less coil. Also if u have a bridge in the rear you could just run chains and that will force the car to stand 3. Also the length of ur adjustables adjustment also plays a slight role.
> *


it has a half stack in the back..and the adjustables are about 1 inch.....thanks for the help


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

HEY HOMIE JUST A THOUGHT CHECK WHERE THE UPPER TRAILING ARMS ARE AND MAKE SURE THE ARM IS NOT HITTING THE BODY OF THE CAR. SOMETIMES THE ARM HITS THAT LITTLE PICE OF METAL AND WONT LET THE CAR FALL OVER. JUST MY 2CENTS GOOD LUCK HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by P.E. PREZ_@Apr 26 2011, 06:41 PM~20425167
> *HEY HOMIE JUST A THOUGHT CHECK WHERE THE UPPER TRAILING ARMS ARE AND MAKE SURE THE ARM IS NOT HITTING THE BODY OF THE CAR. SOMETIMES THE ARM HITS THAT LITTLE PICE OF METAL AND WONT LET THE CAR FALL OVER. JUST MY 2CENTS GOOD LUCK HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


cool ill go out in a few and check but i think its got plenty of room


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

3 pump 12 batteries 18" cylinders with chain bridge


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Apr 26 2011, 08:54 PM~20426202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awesome i might need longer cylinders


----------



## reyc1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Apr 26 2011, 05:38 PM~20426602
> *awesome i might need longer cylinders
> *


i have a regal with 14's and it hits 3 real good! If ur swicth box is not wired for 3 it will not work.good luck bro!!!!!


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by reyc1977_@Apr 26 2011, 09:49 PM~20426701
> *i have a regal with 14's and it hits 3 real good! If ur swicth box is not wired for 3 it will not work.good luck bro!!!!!
> *


i got 4 switches front back and rear corners so it should....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Apr 24 2011, 06:56 PM~20411093
> **insert molestor joke here*
> *


 :dunno: 

whats that about?


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@Apr 26 2011, 08:54 PM~20426202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


18s dont hit the window? I put 16s on mine and they went rite through the window :wow:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 27 2011, 07:30 PM~20433794
> *18s dont hit the window? I put 16s on mine and they went rite through the window :wow:
> *


wow really i was thinkin on ordering some 16's.... :0


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 27 2011, 05:09 PM~20432937
> *:dunno:
> 
> whats that about?
> *


In his case, he gets a pass. In your case....you fuck little boys in the ass.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631+Apr 27 2011, 03:30 PM~20433794-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my bro broke his window with 14's, and blew about three line from the hose hitting the deck. not even three wheeling just from locking up but his ride sat low, since your running a full stack you shouldn't have a problem


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Apr 27 2011, 08:49 PM~20434394
> *he probably has quite a bit of spring
> my bro broke his window with 14's, and blew about three line from the hose hitting the deck. not even three wheeling just from locking up but his ride sat low, since your running a full stack you shouldn't have a problem
> *


i got about half a stack just tryn to get this bitch to stand 3 :biggrin:


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

I would just do a simple chain bridge


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 27 2011, 09:23 PM~20434653
> *I would just do a simple chain bridge
> *


on my 98 towncar has 4 pumps 8 batts with chain bridge and i cant get that to stand 3 either....i talked to one of my homies today he told me the same thing to put a chain on it


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

3 pumps 6 batterys 14' cylinders and chain bridge wit 3 turns on da coils.stock uppers extended 1'


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Apr 27 2011, 11:16 PM~20435703
> *3 pumps 6 batterys 14' cylinders and chain bridge wit 3 turns on da coils.stock uppers extended 1'
> 
> 
> ...


Got any pics of the bridge? Looks good


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

DO THIS! PUT A FAT BITCH IN WHICHEVER CORNER U WANT TO DUMP THEN DUMP THAT CORNER AND WATA BANG U DOING 3'S LIKE CRAZY... UNTIL U WANT TO LIFT IT BACK UP.... THATS THE HARD PART... BUT I SUGGEST YOU TRY THAT AND LET US KNOW HOW THAT WORKS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

turning the wheel helps a little also


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Apr 28 2011, 12:10 AM~20437313
> *DO THIS! PUT A FAT BITCH IN WHICHEVER CORNER U WANT TO DUMP THEN DUMP THAT CORNER AND WATA BANG U DOING 3'S LIKE CRAZY... UNTIL U WANT TO LIFT IT BACK UP.... THATS THE HARD PART... BUT I SUGGEST YOU TRY THAT AND LET US KNOW HOW THAT WORKS OUT  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Apr 28 2011, 02:10 AM~20437313
> *DO THIS! PUT A FAT BITCH IN WHICHEVER CORNER U WANT TO DUMP THEN DUMP THAT CORNER AND WATA BANG U DOING 3'S LIKE CRAZY... UNTIL U WANT TO LIFT IT BACK UP.... THATS THE HARD PART... BUT I SUGGEST YOU TRY THAT AND LET US KNOW HOW THAT WORKS OUT  :biggrin:
> *


Shit homie already tried that.. didn't work :biggrin:


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

sounds like your girl likes whipes and chains give her what she wants
and watch her perform for ya


post pics :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

does anyone have pics of where the chains where placed. i put mine 1 inch out from center of bridge to right above the shock brackets. mine dont make a difference.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

if i got a half stack on the rear and it wont 3 how many turns should i have?? :dunno:


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

show us how your setup is ran post some pics


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by k3nn3th86_@Apr 28 2011, 02:52 PM~20440191
> *show us how your setup is ran post some pics
> *


ok when i get home ill take some pics after work or before work tomorrow


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

what kinda pumps are you running


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by k3nn3th86_@Apr 28 2011, 03:50 PM~20440597
> *what kinda pumps are you running
> *


in my towncar i got 2 hilow to rear 2 comp cce to front..in the cutt i got 3 reds


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

shit bro that could be your problem right there.those red gears are old as shit and aint built like the gears in todays pumps i had a old old old 4 pump prohopper setup when i blew out my luxor pumps and the pro hopper pumps would lift it but wouldt give me a three wheel at all so thats my diagnosis but if you dont want by pumps throw a chain on it


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by k3nn3th86_@Apr 28 2011, 07:26 PM~20442040
> *shit bro that could be your problem right there.those red gears are old as shit and aint built like the gears in todays pumps i had a old old old 4 pump prohopper setup when i blew out my luxor pumps and the pro hopper pumps would lift it but wouldt give me a three wheel at all so thats my diagnosis but if you dont want by pumps throw a chain on it
> *


yep these are the nice reds pumps ill post some pics of what i got in the morning...thanks for the help....


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

3 wheelin is over rated, just twists your frame :tears:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Apr 28 2011, 07:38 PM~20442973
> *3 wheelin is over rated, just twists your frame  :tears:
> *


 :buttkick: :twak: :loco:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Apr 28 2011, 09:38 PM~20442973
> *3 wheelin is over rated, just twists your frame  :tears:
> *


my frame is all done up..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Apr 28 2011, 09:40 PM~20442989
> *:buttkick:  :twak:  :loco:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by k3nn3th86_@Apr 28 2011, 05:26 PM~20442040
> *shit bro that could be your problem right there.those red gears are old as shit and aint built like the gears in todays pumps i had a old old old 4 pump prohopper setup when i blew out my luxor pumps and the pro hopper pumps would lift it but wouldt give me a three wheel at all so thats my diagnosis but if you dont want by pumps throw a chain on it
> *


Pumps have nothing to do with it. if the pumps can hold pressure of the car being locked up, as long as the rear axle can twist it will sit up. if you have adjustable uppers and lowers with some 14's or longer it will do it. you can chain it up that is probably the easiest.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@Apr 28 2011, 09:52 PM~20443089
> *Pumps have nothing to do with it. if the pumps can hold pressure of the car being locked up,  as long as the rear axle can twist it will sit up. if you have adjustable uppers and lowers with some 14's or longer it will do it. you can chain it up that is probably the easiest.
> *


well i have all of that but no 3....so what size chain should i buy and what kind of length should i run the chains??


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Apr 27 2011, 08:32 PM~20435838
> *Got any pics of the bridge? Looks good
> *


post pic tomorrow not in town today


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Apr 28 2011, 10:14 PM~20443288
> *post pic tomorrow not in town today
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Apr 28 2011, 08:14 PM~20443288
> *post pic tomorrow not in town today
> *


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Apr 28 2011, 10:30 PM~20443428
> *:thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

w: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok that's what pics I took hope it helps


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

:0


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

i have a question for you pimp 
do those accumalators give you a smoother ride let me know 
and did you notch out were where your upper a arms hit the fram
i dont think its the pumps they look damn good try taking of the accumalators and see what happens


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by k3nn3th86_@Apr 30 2011, 01:33 AM~20452115
> *i have a question for you pimp
> do those accumalators give you a smoother ride let me know
> and did you notch out were where your upper a arms hit the fram
> ...


yes they help out alot...and i got a shutoff on the accumaltors.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@Apr 30 2011, 02:13 AM~20452369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean homie...


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@Apr 30 2011, 06:25 AM~20453140
> *clean homie...
> *


  thanx


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

shut off the accums, get in the car and turn it on. lock up the front and lift the ass. when u dump the corner u want dumped, push the gas not too hard, just a lil, and turn the wheel. the rev of the engine helps tip it over.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Apr 30 2011, 11:54 AM~20453642
> *shut off the accums, get in the car and turn it on. lock up the front and lift the ass. when u dump the corner u want dumped, push the gas not too hard, just a lil, and turn the wheel. the rev of the engine helps tip it over.
> *


It will 3 rollin I'm tryn just to stand one :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

Just checked coils on back I counted 6 turns from top to bottom is that too much how many turns should I have?


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

i also got it to kinda 3 wheel maybe 3 inches but had to get some friends to push down on the ass end....im thinkin too much spring or i need to turn my upper adjustables out...but my pinon is good ..any help would be cool


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

take them accumulators off....


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 1 2011, 07:58 PM~20460834
> *take them accumulators off....
> *


i got shut offs on them..i turn them off when i try to stand 3


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

any help ????


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 1 2011, 11:58 PM~20462749
> *any help ????
> *


worrying more bout a standing 3-wheel and less about having a clean car = newbie.



I hope that helps.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

TTT


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 1 2011, 08:45 PM~20461064
> *i got shut offs on them..i turn them off when i try to stand 3
> *


i had some with shutoffs, but the shutoffs didnt seem to work out... took them off and had a standing 3...


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@May 2 2011, 01:43 PM~20466606
> *i had some with shutoffs, but the shutoffs didnt seem to work out... took them off and had a standing 3...
> *


you can tell the difference with them off or on im thinking its either too much coil or the uppers need to go out....but thanks for your help :biggrin:


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

well bro how many turns you got in the back


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by k3nn3th86_@May 2 2011, 06:14 PM~20468690
> *well bro how many turns you got in the back
> *


6 top to bottom.....


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 2 2011, 03:16 PM~20468706
> *6 top to bottom.....
> *


you need more cylinder homie.  i had accumulators on the rear of my monte and it still sat a nice 3 wheel and if you got adjustable uppers then you should adjust them out until your angle of your rearend isnt in a bind when you lock it up.....just my 2 cents :cheesy:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Apr 27 2011, 04:30 PM~20433794
> *18s dont hit the window? I put 16s on mine and they went rite through the window :wow:
> *


18s were fine in mine ...i had 20s in it at one time and popped window :biggrin:


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

Bought not built!


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCK OUT_@Apr 27 2011, 05:49 PM~20434394
> *he probably has quite a bit of spring
> my bro broke his window with 14's, and blew about three line from the hose hitting the deck. not even three wheeling just from locking up but his ride sat low, since your running a full stack you shouldn't have a problem
> *










4 turns of spring in rear


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by WstSideLincoln_@May 2 2011, 09:49 PM~20470204
> *Bought not built!
> *


Yep I bought it but it was junk nothing worked tryn to get it right....so I'm puttn work in call it what you want........................ :cheesy:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 2 2011, 09:33 PM~20470068
> *you need more cylinder homie.   i had accumulators on the rear of my monte and it still sat a nice 3 wheel and if you got adjustable uppers then you should adjust them out until your angle of your rearend isnt in a bind when you lock it up.....just my 2 cents  :cheesy:
> *


Well it has a slip in it so binding not a issue just tryn to get her up is...the lower adjustables have about a inch out the uppers are closed all the way...so should I cut the coils or just longer cylinders? Thanks 4 the help


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 2 2011, 07:26 PM~20470647
> *Well it has a slip in it so binding not a issue just tryn to get her up is...the lower adjustables have about a inch out the uppers are closed all the way...so should I cut the coils or just longer cylinders? Thanks 4 the help
> *


the slip wont keep it from binding if your lowers are adjusted out then you need to do the same to the top arms . can you ride locked up in the rear or does it vibrate?


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 3 2011, 11:43 AM~20474444
> *the slip wont keep it from binding if your lowers are adjusted out then you need to do the same to the top arms . can you ride locked up in the rear or does it vibrate?
> *


I can drive it locked or dropped no vibration at all


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm gonna cut some coils ill let y'all know how it turns out....


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

Good luck homie, I'm sure with all of the knowledge on this forum you'll get it figured out.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@May 3 2011, 02:52 PM~20475651
> *Good luck homie, I'm sure with all of the knowledge on this forum you'll get it figured out.
> *


Thanks


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 3 2011, 11:47 AM~20475621
> *I'm gonna cut some coils ill let y'all know how it turns out....
> *


if you cut the coils your just gonna need more cylinder unless you chain it :biggrin:


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

not to get to far off topic but what happens if i have 12'' cyclenders in the back with drop mounts just curious


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by k3nn3th86_@May 3 2011, 03:15 PM~20476991
> *not to get to far off topic but what happens if i have 12'' cyclenders in the back with drop mounts just curious
> *


your more than likely gonna have to use tall springs to lock it up fully


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 3 2011, 02:52 PM~20476866
> *if you cut the coils your just gonna need more cylinder unless you chain it  :biggrin:
> *


  6 batterys is not enough weight in the trunk to tilt it over.need more weight in the ass or chain it if you gonna stay with 6 batterys. my 2 c.


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@May 3 2011, 05:00 PM~20477721
> * 6 batterys is not enough weight in the trunk to tilt it over.need more weight in the ass or chain it if you gonna stay with 6 batterys. my 2 c.
> *


thats true...mine did this with 6 batteries :biggrin:


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 3 2011, 05:26 PM~20477897
> *thats true...mine did this with 6 batteries  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok cut a half off it came up with some help but wouldn't stand by it self I went back cut another half off but it got dark on me so I haven't tried it.....


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 3 2011, 07:00 PM~20478200
> *Ok cut a half off it came up with some help but wouldn't stand by it self I went back cut another half off but it got dark on me so I haven't tried it.....
> *


 :drama:


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

Still haven't tried raining out if I don't get to it today tomorrow 4 sure


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

hey i have 87 cutty 3 pump 6 batt chain bridge and 12s cylinders i can stand three on both sides go with chain so much easier and better  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dkong2001_@May 4 2011, 11:02 AM~20482276
> *hey i have 87 cutty 3 pump 6 batt chain bridge and 12s cylinders i can stand three on both sides go with chain so much easier and better    :biggrin:
> *


What size chain what lenght and where do I put the chains I got a welder


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 4 2011, 08:23 AM~20482402
> *What size chain what lenght and where do I put the chains I got a welder
> *


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 4 2011, 12:03 PM~20482659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is yours hooped at the top or welded?


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

how much shorter is it than if you let it lock up?


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@May 4 2011, 02:35 PM~20483468
> *how much shorter is it than if you let it lock up?
> *


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 4 2011, 10:03 AM~20482659
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much shorter is the chain length compaired to it locked up


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@May 4 2011, 02:38 PM~20483486
> *How much shorter is the chain length compaired to it locked up
> *


yep thats what im tryn to figure out how long the chain has to be and if you install it locked up or dropped


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

its different on every car....its according how high you want it to lock up. Mine was about 9 or 10 links. but they are bolted up top in a piece of box tubing


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 4 2011, 05:02 PM~20484331
> *its different on every car....its according how high you want it to lock up. Mine was about 9 or 10 links. but they are bolted up top in a piece of box tubing
> *


thats how my towncar is but that wont sit 3 either i think that need the 4 link setup..


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 4 2011, 02:25 PM~20484462
> *thats how my towncar is but that wont sit 3 either i think that need the 4 link setup..
> *


your gonna need a chain bridge like other people are saying. if you do get it to sit 3 with not enough weight in the trunk without chains you more than likely gonna rip the ear off your rear end :happysad: to much weight in front and not enough in rear


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 4 2011, 05:37 PM~20484535
> *your gonna need a chain bridge like other people are saying. if you do get it to sit 3 with not enough weight in the trunk without chains you more than likely gonna rip the ear off your rear end  :happysad: to much weight in front and not enough in rear
> *


yep its got a bridge in it just not the chain im gonna go out and try to find some chain and weld it up i guess


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 4 2011, 02:40 PM~20484552
> *yep its got a bridge in it just not the chain im gonna go out and try to find some chain and weld it up i guess
> *


yeah then your set . jus cut you 3 pieces of box tubing and weld one up top center and 2 on rear end and bolt the chains in an you should be good :biggrin: i wouldnt weld the chain on tho


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 4 2011, 06:02 PM~20484660
> *yeah then your set . jus cut you 3 pieces of box tubing and weld one up top center and 2 on rear end and bolt the chains in an you should be good  :biggrin: i wouldnt weld the chain on tho
> *


cool brother thanks for all the help....


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

do you see the tubing thats were you put yor chains like this ^
both chains will meet in the middle and separate


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

o yea we want to see progress pics bro


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

Ill post pics soon


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 4 2011, 11:23 AM~20482402
> *What size chain what lenght and where do I put the chains I got a welder
> *



i have to measure for u but get that logging chain..im not near car i didnt chain it myself but it shld be shorter than ur cylinder or atleast thats how mine is so u will loose a lil on ur lock up in the rear..there might be a cple pics of my chain on here if not i take pic sometime this week for u..


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dkong2001_@May 4 2011, 11:38 PM~20486948
> *i have to measure for u but get that logging chain..im not near car i didnt chain it myself but it shld be shorter than ur cylinder or atleast thats how mine is so u will loose a lil on ur lock up in the rear..there might be a cple pics of my chain on here if not i take pic sometime this week for u..
> *


Cool homie thanks I. Got 14's in the back with about 4 turns of coils and my adjustables are out a inch


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

OK ITS GONNA BE A MIN B4 I CAN GET TO MY CAR BUT IF IM RT MINE IS ABOUT A INCH OR 2 SHORTER THAN MY CYLINDER..BE CAREFUL WITH UR LOCKUPS IN THE BACK IVE TORN THE BRACKET OFF TWICE OVER LOCKING THE CHAINS..IM LEARNING AS I GO SO IM SURE THERES SOMEONE ON HERE THAT KNWS MORE OR BETTER THAN ME..


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dkong2001_@May 5 2011, 11:59 AM~20489733
> *OK ITS GONNA BE A MIN B4 I CAN GET TO MY CAR BUT IF IM RT MINE IS ABOUT A INCH OR 2 SHORTER THAN MY CYLINDER..BE CAREFUL WITH UR LOCKUPS IN THE BACK IVE TORN THE BRACKET OFF TWICE OVER LOCKING THE CHAINS..IM LEARNING AS I GO SO IM SURE THERES SOMEONE ON HERE THAT KNWS MORE OR BETTER THAN ME..
> *


 :0


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

:biggrin: wasnt to bad i just kept forgetting i dont get same lockup it was lower bracket and i was learing how to do a power 3..but dude earliar is rt lockup front and then lift the back corner and u good..do not dont lift entire back then 3 wheeling thats how i learned the hard way on the brackets..did it twice now i knw lol


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

did you throw some chains up yet


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by k3nn3th86_@May 5 2011, 08:21 PM~20492872
> *did you throw some chains up yet
> *


Can't find chains now where lowes is the only thing in my town...all that shit is too small


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

go to a junk yard or ask a tow truck driver they will have some trust me


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by k3nn3th86_@May 5 2011, 09:53 PM~20493645
> *go to a junk yard or ask a tow truck driver they will have some trust me
> *


Ok cool


----------



## T86CUTLASS (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 5 2011, 05:32 PM~20492960
> *Can't find chains now where lowes is the only thing in my town...all that shit is too small
> *


there isn't a home depot near you :uh:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 5 2011, 06:32 PM~20492960
> *Can't find chains now where lowes is the only thing in my town...all that shit is too small
> *


fuck it use the next best thing rope lol :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87ls_@May 6 2011, 12:39 AM~20494867
> *there isn't  a home depot near you  :uh:
> *


Nope closed down


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

suprised lowes dont have what u need they do here actually the gotta a thicker better chain than what i have..did u ask for logging chain


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

heres a pic i found of my car here may not be much but hopefully i can see size of chain


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

Post pics of ur cutty bro uf u don't mind I got an 84 redoing not sure if I wwanna put pumps or bag it. Again. N chaining. Has worked with a couple homeboys rides down here. N try the tow chains if the store don't got any


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by customcutlass_@May 6 2011, 04:08 PM~20498178
> *Post pics of ur cutty bro uf u don't mind I got an 84 redoing not sure if I wwanna put pumps or bag it. Again. N chaining. Has worked with a couple homeboys rides down here. N try the tow chains if the store don't got any
> *


ill take some tomorrow and post them


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

I got a CHEVY v6 in regal 3 pump 12s in back 6 batts 3 on each side,, cant power three,, just got done installin chain bridge,, went in 10inches from the frame rail in and mounted both mounts from each side then on bottom next to the differential both mounts. I locked up to 12in then dumped to 10in and chained it there, will barely come off ground when pushin on corner. I just ripped the whole setup out and going to put them across back along with pumps for weight hope that helps it throw 3 :uh: any other ideas.. I dont see any trailing arms binding or anything from not letting it roll over. Maybe 14's will do it???


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@May 8 2011, 08:32 PM~20509622
> *I got a CHEVY v6 in regal 3 pump 12s in back 6 batts 3 on each side,, cant power three,, just got done installin chain bridge,, went in 10inches from the frame rail in and mounted both mounts from each side then on bottom next to the differential both mounts. I locked up to 12in then dumped to 10in and chained it there, will barely come off ground when pushin on corner. I just ripped the whole setup out and going to put them across back along with pumps for weight hope that helps it throw 3  :uh: any other ideas.. I dont see any trailing arms binding or anything from not letting it roll over. Maybe 14's will do it???
> *


Mine has 14's and 3 turns of coil and still won't stand 3 I don't think 16's will fit the 14's are almost touching the deck now


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@May 8 2011, 07:32 PM~20509622
> *I got a CHEVY v6 in regal 3 pump 12s in back 6 batts 3 on each side,, cant power three,, just got done installin chain bridge,, went in 10inches from the frame rail in and mounted both mounts from each side then on bottom next to the differential both mounts. I locked up to 12in then dumped to 10in and chained it there, will barely come off ground when pushin on corner. I just ripped the whole setup out and going to put them across back along with pumps for weight hope that helps it throw 3  :uh: any other ideas.. I dont see any trailing arms binding or anything from not letting it roll over. Maybe 14's will do it???
> *


I've got a Regal with a V8 in it, 6 batteries with 3 on each side, and 10" cylinders in back, no bridge or chains and i can do a rolling 3 all day. It would even do an easy rolling 3 when the front was on stock suspension. I've seen g-body's stand on 3 with 6 batteries and a V6 with 12's. Maybe try it without the chains attached.


----------



## k3nn3th86 (Aug 14, 2010)

weres the chains


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by k3nn3th86_@May 9 2011, 01:04 PM~20514103
> *weres the chains
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 9 2011, 03:17 PM~20515211
> *:dunno:
> *


So you mean you just have a bridge but call it a "chain bridge", no chains or mounts for them right?


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@May 9 2011, 08:09 PM~20516606
> *So you mean you just have a bridge but call it a "chain bridge", no chains or mounts for them right?
> *


Just the bridge...nothin else


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

u gotta go to homedepot bro,, just got 5ft of 1900lb chain for 12.00,, got plenty left.


As far as the chain bridge goes with the mounts on each side coming in from the frame rails,, would it be more effective with one mount up top in the center to connect the chains like /\ or l l????? I had it like l l and it didnt pull 3,, so when I get the setup all back in with the batteries pushed to the corner along with a pump for weight on each side it has to power 3 hopefully. :happysad:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@May 9 2011, 10:56 PM~20518088
> *u gotta go to homedepot bro,, just got 5ft of 1900lb chain for 12.00,, got plenty left.
> As far as the chain bridge goes with the mounts on each side coming in from the frame rails,, would it be more effective with one mount up top in the center to connect the chains like /\  or  l    l?????  I had it like l    l  and it didnt pull 3,, so when I get the setup all back in with the batteries pushed to the corner along with a pump for weight on each side it has to power 3 hopefully. :happysad:
> *


I got 14's in the back do I put 12 inches or chain or 11 inches and I really hate to have to worry about rippn the ears of the pumpkin....


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

lock it up to 14inches measure. Dump one corner to 12inches then do the other side the same and chain it,, should be ok... Get 5ft chain so when u cut out the one link u have 2 even pieces of chain to work with,, if u wanna be safe go up a inch then chain,, just experiment homie


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@May 10 2011, 05:39 AM~20520389
> *lock it up to 14inches measure. Dump one corner to 12inches then do the other side the same and chain it,, should be ok...  Get 5ft chain so when u cut out the one link u have 2 even pieces of chain to work with,, if u wanna be safe go up a inch then chain,, just experiment homie
> *


Thanks for the help homie


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

i dont understand how yall cant stand three i get standing and rolling pretty high on both sides with 3 pumps 6 batts 3 on each side and 12s in back 8s in front..chain bridged..lock up front then from complete dumped lift the indy corner you wanna 3 wheel on and u should be standing maybe turn yall wheel and like ol boy said earliar tap ur gas a lil and it should tip over


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dkong2001_@May 10 2011, 08:50 AM~20520664
> *i dont understand how yall cant stand three i get standing and rolling pretty high on both sides with 3 pumps 6 batts 3 on each side and 12s in back 8s in front..chain bridged..lock up front then from complete dumped lift the indy corner you wanna 3 wheel on and u should be standing maybe turn yall wheel and like ol boy said earliar tap ur gas a lil and it should tip over
> *


Not here all it does is just bump drops a inch now if someone sits on the corner it will go up but won't stay


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

how many batts u runnin to ur back pumps ? u might not have enuff power to tip ur car over . i got a cutty no chains and stands but im runnin 48 volts to my back pumps. i had 24 volts befor and car wouldnt tip over untill i ran 48 volts to back pumps


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 10 2011, 11:03 PM~20526052
> *how many batts u runnin to ur back pumps ? u might not have enuff power to tip ur car over . i got a cutty no chains and stands but im runnin 48 volts to my back pumps. i had 24 volts befor and car wouldnt tip over untill i ran 48 volts to back pumps
> *


I got 6 batts 3 pumps front pump has 3 noids the back 2 have 2 each I really don't know how to tell


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

no chains


----------



## GbodyonD's (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 10 2011, 07:14 PM~20526155
> *I got 6 batts 3 pumps front pump has 3 noids the back 2 have 2 each I really don't know how to tell
> *


follow the wires from ur noids that go to ur back pumps and see howmeny batts u have in series


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GbodyonD's_@May 10 2011, 11:20 PM~20526237
> *follow the wires from ur noids that go to ur back pumps and see howmeny batts u have in series
> *


Cool ill check it in the am.....and ill post what I got thanks homie


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

yo GbodyonD's whats ur setup..thats bout how high i get standing 3 i get higher rolling but thats with chains..rt now im missing my lower bracket for my chain on passenger side so i can only get a inch or 2 off the ground on passeenger side...so how u getting that without chains u must have a lot of weight in the trunk


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dkong2001_@May 11 2011, 10:05 AM~20528589
> *yo GbodyonD's whats ur setup..thats bout how high i get standing 3 i get higher rolling but thats with chains..rt now im missing my lower bracket for my chain on passenger side so i can only get a inch or 2 off the ground on passeenger side...so how u getting that without chains u must have a lot of weight in the trunk
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)

get sum 18's and taller coil no chains


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

That's a mean lean right there! I love that green too, very nice.


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well yhea now tht will make a difference with no chains but I don't want to go any higher than 12s rt now this my first lo lo and learner car once I become pro like yall then I consider 18a..but yhea tht color and lean is nice rt there


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well yhea now tht will make a difference with no chains but I don't want to go any higher than 12s rt now this my first lo lo and learner car once I become pro like yall then I consider 18a..but yhea tht color and lean is nice rt there


----------



## dkong2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well yhea now tht will make a difference with no chains but I don't want to go any higher than 12s rt now this my first lo lo and learner car once I become pro like yall then I consider 18a..but yhea tht color and lean is nice rt there


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@May 11 2011, 10:22 AM~20528993
> *get sum 18's and taller coil no chains
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics of it layed out ? seems like 18's would be way to big for a G-Body without hitting the deck unless you have alot of spring ?

Looks killer either way :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

got out there the other day and tried to adjust my uppers and lowers....man that was a bitch...i cant figure them out... :angry:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@May 12 2011, 08:58 PM~20540585
> *:drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 12 2011, 04:29 PM~20539966
> *got out there the other day and tried to adjust my uppers and lowers....man that was a bitch...i cant figure them out... :angry:
> *


  all stock wit chain bridge


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@May 12 2011, 11:37 PM~20541873
> * all stock wit chain bridge
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I guess the chain is the only way I'm gonna get her to stand


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a Monte we bought for my wife, 
got alot of work that we are redoing on it but anyway,
it has 3 pumps, 8 batteries, 10's or 12's (not sure) out back
with chains it stands 3 on both sides no problem. 
Sorry for the crappy cell pic & I know we need to clean
the yard too, haha !










I think as soon as you add the chains you will 
have no problem at all standing three. :thumbsup:


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J RAIDER_@May 12 2011, 09:37 PM~20541873
> * all stock wit chain bridge
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 havent seen bolt-ons in a while


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by down79_@May 13 2011, 05:56 AM~20544243
> *:0 havent seen bolt-ons in a while
> *


  oldschool just tryn to keep it differnt....got a set of chinas. but just about every cutty gots them on.{not hatting}bolt-ons r safer its my daily allways on the freeway


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@May 13 2011, 02:27 AM~20543566
> *Here is a Monte we bought for my wife,
> got alot of work that we are redoing on it but anyway,
> it has 3 pumps, 8 batteries, 10's or 12's (not sure) out back
> ...


Looking good


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

yo homie, pm me about your setup... I just put 16s in my boys granprix and it will sit 3 both sides without chains and not even close to hitting the rear deck......


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@May 13 2011, 12:54 PM~20545386
> *yo homie, pm me about your setup... I just put 16s in my boys granprix and it will sit 3 both sides without chains and not even close to hitting the rear deck......
> *


Pm sent


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 13 2011, 01:30 PM~20545624
> *Pm sent
> *



i would say add chains and you three wheelin it all boils down to weight and force with 14's youll need alot of weight or chains like 83 said with 16's and up you wouldnt need chains if weight is heavier in rear


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 13 2011, 01:56 PM~20545768
> *i would say add chains and you  three wheelin it all boils down to weight and force with 14's youll need alot of weight or chains like 83 said  with 16's and up you wouldnt need chains if weight is heavier in rear
> *


it just sucks im the only low low around...but ill work it out...i just know 16's isnt gonna fit would hit the deck the 14's are almost hittn


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

Finally got mine to stand but it aint high maybe a foot and thats with a completely empty gas tank. It only does it on one side and thats the drivers,, maybe cause of the cut out in the trunk. It feels good to get the one corner locked up and the back corner just tips over to 3. Ya put the chains on it will do it. Im still trying out different lengths to see whats better. I post pics when its all done


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@May 13 2011, 10:16 PM~20548590
> *Finally got mine to stand but it aint high maybe a foot and thats with a completely empty gas tank. It only does it on one side and thats the drivers,, maybe cause of the cut out in the trunk. It feels good to get the one corner locked up and the back corner just tips over to 3. Ya put the chains on it will do it. Im still trying out different lengths to see whats better. I post pics when its all done
> *


Mine will with alittle help but falls backover


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

What does the chain hooked to the bottom shock bracket do? I just seen one in another topic will that do the same in helping to 3?


----------



## BIGG-USO (Jan 8, 2007)

trv opening up ur rear slow down valve if u havent done it already


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-USO_@May 17 2011, 01:43 AM~20568392
> *trv opening up ur rear slow down valve if u havent done it already
> *


Yep they are open all the way


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

EVER THOUGHT ABOUT NOT 3 WHEELIN'? :biggrin: 











































J/K 



WHERE DID YOU PICK THIS CAR UP


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@May 17 2011, 03:51 PM~20571349
> *EVER THOUGHT ABOUT NOT 3 WHEELIN'?  :biggrin:
> J/K
> WHERE DID YOU PICK THIS CAR UP
> *


A military kat from roanoke va car needed a lot of work nothin worked


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

Got to do this with some help but it still won't stand on flat ground lol


----------



## lowrider murf (Mar 2, 2011)

what up my lowridin brothaz n sis; out there its good 2 c u got ya car on 3's thats whass up im behind u n might need help wit my whipp i got 1 pump n in the works 4 anotha n yea it does suck 2b the only 1 out hittn dem switches im solo n va.


----------



## lowrider murf (Mar 2, 2011)

that stance is hard tho


----------



## lowrider murf (Mar 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 17 2011, 05:40 PM~20573168
> *A military kat from roanoke va car needed a lot of work nothin worked
> *


yo my brotha im ex military also ets. 03 6 mnths in iraq in staunton va solo rider formin classic souls c.c pm me i got a 90 brougham lifted they all hot rods out here but i got 2nd place last year .i found my car 4 . 200 turnin shit 2 sugar at least tryin. hit me up bro.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Need more weight in back. Got a v8?

16" cylnders. No where near back deck. NO CHAINS 2 pump with manifold


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 17 2011, 08:51 PM~20573253
> *
> Got to do this with some help but it still won't stand on flat ground lol
> *



if you got 14's the ur chains length needs to be half that so like 7 inches of chain


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@May 24 2011, 09:48 AM~20617216
> *if you got 14's the ur chains length needs to be half that so like 7 inches of chain
> *


Ok cool will it still be able to fully lock up in the back


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 24 2011, 09:41 AM~20617186
> *Need more weight in back. Got a v8?
> 
> 16" cylnders. No where near back deck.  NO CHAINS 2 pump with manifold
> ...


 Its got a crate motor so its heavy as shit


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

**  I couldnt 3 Wheel after I ripped off an ear. Here it is before the chain bridge. I used the edge of the sidewalk by the curb to give me the extra leverage needed to tip over. A custom bridege was built on the diffrential which acted as drop mounts and from what Ive read drop mounts make u loose the 3.


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

The set up. 3 Pumps, 6 batteries , and 14" Strokes. Bout 3 turns of coil. Oh yeah and a stock 3.8 V6


----------



## MR.SKAMS (Jan 21, 2004)

I recently added a chain bridge on my frame rails and got my standing 3 wheel back on flat surfaces. Only bad thing was that I lost a high lock up sinc eit's chained now.


----------



## Hydros4life (Nov 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.SKAMS_@May 25 2011, 05:25 PM~20627074
> *I recently added a chain bridge on my frame rails and got my standing 3 wheel back on flat surfaces.  Only bad thing was that I lost a high lock up sinc eit's chained now.
> *


looks good any pics of the bridge?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydros4life_@May 25 2011, 03:34 PM~20627103
> *looks good any pics of the bridge?
> *


x2


----------

